# [Sammelthread] Euer Feedback zur Ausgabe #254 (12/2021)



## PCGH_Richard (28. Oktober 2021)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community!

Die *Ausgabe 12/2021 (#254)* ist ab Mittwoch, den 3. November, im sehr gut sortierten Einzelhandel verfügbar und kann digital bereits am 29. Oktober bezogen werden. Natürlich verzichten wir auch beim aktuellen Heft nicht auf den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread. Hier dürft ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch Lob festhalten. Unsere Aufmerksamkeit ist euch gewiss.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den Links im Artikel (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info (seid so nett und bleibt gesund!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich lebt dieses Heft von euch und für euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion zudem gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (bei Raff sieht das etwas anders aus, den muss man nur einmal am Tag mit einer GPU füttern), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback wirklich zu Herzen, also haut gerne in die Tasten! 

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen, haltet euch an die Maßnahmen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## Lexx (28. Oktober 2021)

Habs zwar noch nicht, aber die behakten Artikel interessieren mich primär.
Und natürlich die Seite der Redaktion.

Der Rest Sekundär.


----------



## KaterTom (28. Oktober 2021)

Sehr schön: morgen kann ich das neue Heft runterladen!  
weniger schön: ausgerechnet morgen muss ich bis in den Abend hinein arbeiten.
Toll, dass ihr euch das CSL DD von Fanatec geschnappt habt, das Fahrerlebnis damit ist einfach der Hammer! Der Frank hatte bestimmt viel Spaß. Aber das Wheel, das ich neulich in einem Video mit Phil auf dem Tisch gesehen habe, war doch ein F1 Wheel von Fanatec und nicht das MC Laren GT3 V2? oder habt ihr beide getestet?


----------



## PCGH_Richard (29. Oktober 2021)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Sehr schön: morgen kann ich das neue Heft runterladen!
> weniger schön: ausgerechnet morgen muss ich bis in den Abend hinein arbeiten.
> Toll, dass ihr euch das CSL DD von Fanatec geschnappt habt, das Fahrerlebnis damit ist einfach der Hammer! Der Frank hatte bestimmt viel Spaß. Aber das Wheel, das ich neulich in einem Video mit Phil auf dem Tisch gesehen habe, war doch ein F1 Wheel von Fanatec und nicht das MC Laren GT3 V2? oder habt ihr beide getestet?


Der Frank hatte eine Menge Spaß, das Feedback der Base hab ich als Sitznachbar noch spüren und hören können  Er stimmt dir beim Fahrerlebnis mit dem CSL DD auf jeden Fall zu.

Das F1 Wheel ist noch ein Relikt aus alten Testmustern – hat Frank wieder mitgebracht, um zu gucken, ob das Lenkrad auf die neue Base passt. Tut sie!


----------



## Palmdale (31. Oktober 2021)

> Praxis: Reparieren statt wegwerfen - Lötreparaturen an Hardware


Ich musste schmunzeln, als ich genau das in der aktuellen Ausgabe gelesen habe und fand mich da genau mit meinem Problem wieder. Fakt war, dass meine betagte Logitech Maus G700s die Eigenart entwickelte, dass der linke Mausbutton nicht mehr gehalten werden konnte, sprich z.B. beim Versuch mit Auswahlrahmen zu markieren den "Klick" verlor. Damit ging sowohl die eigentlich gedachte Markierung hops und gleichzeitig lief ich Gefahr, mit der noch gedrückten Taste wieder etwas anderes anzuklicken oder ungewollt etwas in andere Ordner zu verschieben. Nervig und tödlich in Spielen mit Maus und Tastatur, ja in Windows echt nervig. 

Zunächst fand ich bei meiner Recherche heraus, dass der Switch wie in der PCGH abgebildet am Ende seiner Lebenszeit war und verantwortlich für das Fehlverhalten beim Klick (auch teilweise Geisterdoppelklicks). 

1. OMRON (50m) wars also, neuer Switch muss her. Mist, gibts nur im 4er Pack https://www.ebay.de/itm/184380405919
2. Austausch auch net so einfach, muss gelötet werden, die 700s is auch noch mit Doppelplatinen bestückt 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kK7vwgZ7O28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


3. Ja, ich bin technisch versiert, aber mit Löten hab ich echt gar nix am Hut. Hatte aber Glück, Ebay Kleinanzeigen machte es dann. Hier gab es jemanden Versierten, der für kleines Geld genau diesen Austausch anbietet. 

Grandios, neues Leben für meinen Nager und Elektroschrott vermieden, nur weil ein kleines Bauteil nicht mehr richtig funktionierte. Schwupss noch fürn paar Taler neue Silikongleiter geordert (6€, da die Schrauben unter eben jenen versteckt sind) und scho isse wieder wie Neu. Gut, dass Ihr das Thema beleuchtet, da es wohl insbesondere bei Logitech zum Tragen kommt


----------



## BikeRider (31. Oktober 2021)

Wegen das Lenkradtests werde ich mir wohl das Magazin kaufen.


----------



## Homerclon (3. November 2021)

Im Win11-Artikel als im Extra-Kasten auf TPM eingegangen wurde, hätte man auch auf die möglichen Schattenseiten von TPM eingehen sollen. TPM ist kein Heilsbringer (für den Nutzer).


----------



## kmf (5. November 2021)

Dieses mal ist wirklich für jeden was Interessantes im Heft, ich freu mich aber schon aufs nächste... 

Wird dann wohl ein "Sonderheft Intel" werden. 
Steht zwar in nächster Zeit kein Kauf an, aber ich liebe die Schreibe von Dave und besonders die von Torsten.


----------



## Research (14. November 2021)

Hey, wie wäre es mit einem: PCGH+Abo Abonenten klicken hier für die Heft Version um sie im Browser zu lesen?


----------



## Birdy84 (15. November 2021)

Windows 11: Erfahrungsbericht, Leistungsanalyse und Änderungen näher angesehen
Praxis: Reparieren statt wegwerfen - Lötreparaturen an Hardware
Wissen: Grafikeffekte (Teil 5) - Texturdarstellung mit PBR, Normal-Mapping usw.
Test: 3 Lenkräder

Diese Artikel finde ich am interessantesten. Wobei ich beim Lenkradtest über Franks Ausdrucksweise verwundert bin. Er spricht sehr häufig von "realistisch", wobei ich mich Frage, wieviele Runden er schon tatsächlich in einem AMG GT3 verbracht hat. Fahrberichten zu Folge soll die Lenkung in GT3 Fahrzeugen (und in Rennwagen generell) recht gefühllos sein - wohl eine Kombination aus dem hohen Abtrieb und den großen und breiten Slicks. Und wenn man schon von realistisch spricht, sollte man auch die Pedale mit einbeziehen. Denn der, im Vergleich zu normalen Autos, ungewöhnlich hohe Pedaldruck von um die 100Kg, findet sich in der Kritik bei den Pedalen nicht wieder.
Auch stelle ich in Frage, ob FFB realistisch ist bzw. sein muss. Denn FFB in einem Spiel kann auch mehr Kräfte vermitteln, als es ein echtes Fahrzeug macht. Das FFB kompensiert quasi das fehlende Popometer.
Von daher finde ich es überhaupt nicht hilfreich in so einem Test von "realistisch" zu sprechen.


----------

